# Meldonium



## Jonny (Mar 31, 2016)

Heard it is a vasodilator. Heard many pros and some cons to it. Anyone have experienced with this?


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 31, 2016)

Jonny said:


> Heard it is a vasodilator. Heard many pros and some cons to it. Anyone have experienced with this?



I have never used it myself but it does sound interesting. I had heard of it before but never really researched it much until some recent athletes I know tested positive. Supposed to be great for energy focus and endurance.


----------



## Jonny (Apr 1, 2016)

ASHOP said:


> I have never used it myself but it does sound interesting. I had heard of it before but never really researched it much until some recent athletes I know tested positive. Supposed to be great for energy focus and endurance.



Where would I find this besides a doctor? It be worth a log I think.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 4, 2016)

Jonny said:


> Where would I find this besides a doctor? It be worth a log I think.



Its an item that comes out of Latvia. It was over the counter there but was recently pulled from the market so I would imagine it will start being more scarce until other companies start to manufacture it.


----------



## PeptidStorer (Apr 5, 2016)

///


----------

